# Transalp Challenge 2012



## frasuka (8. März 2012)

Hallo, 
ich werde im Juli 2012 bei der TAC starten und langsam steigt die Aufregung
Das Training läuft, das Wohnmobil ist gebucht...
Ich will sagen::Ich brauche Input, damit die lange Wartezeit etwas kürzer wird.
Kann hier nicht mal jemand etwas berichten über die Erfahrungen von 2011.
2010 hat Karsten71 bereits sehr informativ seine Erlebnisse geschildert.

Fragen habe ich auch:

Seit Ihr die TAC 2010/2011 mit Trinkrucksack gefahren, bzw. wie gut
sind die Verpflegungsstationen bestückt, wenn man nicht gerade zu den Top 50 Fahrern gehört.

Danke
Frasuka


----------



## Tracer (8. März 2012)

hi!
ich bin schon ein paar tacs gefahren (2005/06/07/08/09/10/11) und hier meine erfahrung!

die hälfte der teilnehmer fahren mit flasche, die andere hälfte mit tinkflasche.
ich bevorzuge die flasche. möglich wenig am körper, denn über die tagen klagen viele mit rücken und po (sitzfleisch) schmerzen.
flasche lässt sich schnell in den verpflegung befühlen und man weiss immer genau wie viel man noch zum trinken hat. 
aber wenn du mit rucksack fährst, dann mach keine grosse experimente!

nimm schnell rollende reifen a la conti x bzw race king. 
die trails anteile haben über die jahre extrem abgenommen. es geht meist über breite wege berg auf so wie berg ab.

wichtig...eine grosse bremsscheibe vorne (180)einbauen, solltest du über 65 kilo wiegen, dann auch hinten.
viele haben nach längere abfahrte mit krämpfe in den händen und unterarme zu kämpfen, besonders in den letzten tagen.

eine sitzcreme ist ein "muss", ohne die überlebt dein po das nicht!
gute erfahrung habe ich mit der assos creme gemacht.

auch ein guten bequemen sattel ist wichtig, achte dabei nicht aufs gewicht, wie gesagt die ersten tagen ist das kein problem, aber ab dem 4 tag recht sich der körper.

genauso geht es mit dem lenkergriffe, ich würde sogar lenkhörnchen  empfehlen. man fährt immer wieder "sehr, sehr lange bergauf", da ist es ein wohltat für die hände wenn du die stellung ändern kannst. ich bin immer die ergon griffe gefahren.

wenn du ein hardtail fährst, nimm dicke reifen (2,25) und fahr mit wenig lufdruck. denn die abfahrten sind breit aber mit viel schotter und je weiter man richtung süden fährt wird der schotter grob, ein schmalen bzw stark befühlten reifen spring auf diesem groben schotter unkontroliert.

ob hardtail oder fully....egal, beide haben seine berechtigung. 
2005 bin ich mit ein scott scale gefahren alle andere jahren mit ein liteville.
ich bin froh wenn ich bergab mich erholen kann und nur lenken und bremsen muss, ich bleibe sitzen und lass die federung seine arbeit machen.

trainiere dein rücken und gehe joggen, man schieb oft das bike bergauf und da nicht selten.

die erste tagen verhalten fahren, viele fahren die ersten tagen als ob es ein tagesrennen wäre....die ersten tagen sind nur ein paar minuten, die die teams trennen, ab dem 4 tag komm die grosse abrechnung, dann fangen es stunden zu werden.

massage rechtsseitig anmelden, am bestens gleich bei der acreditierung.

oft ist es so das der wohnmobil parkplatz und der start/ziel platz weit auseinander sind, genauso auch die pasta party.

so früh wie möglich bei der pasta party sein (18uhr), viele ort haben sich in der vergangenheit verkalkuliert mit dem essen. oder es gibt nur 2 schlangen für 1200 leuten, man ist kaputt von der etape und muss lange noch stehen!!!
für nicht teilnehmer ist die pasta party teuer, da lohn sich gleich ins restaurant zu gehen.

die wetter prognose von der daily news (interne zeitung der tac) ist sehr präzis. wenn regen angesagt ist, immer eine regenjacke mit nehmen.

wenn du schimano komponenten fährst, hast du ein vorteil, man kriegt für wenig geld erstzteile.
wenn du ein scott rad fährst, kannst du das rad nach jede etappe zu den scott stand abgeben. die reinigen und warten das bike kostenloss.

ok, ich glaube das reicht vorerst!
m.f.g
willy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (9. März 2012)

Hallo Frasuka,

an den Verpflegungsstellen gibt es immer genug zu essen und trinken. Ich war 2011 in der zweiten Hälfte unterwegs und habe immer genug abbekommen.

Der Tipp mit dem langsam beginnen am Anfang der TAC ist sehr wichtig. Speziell 2012 kommen die Hammeretappen ja erst am Tag 6 und 7. Mal abgesehen von der Etappe 2 sind die anderen ja eher leichter, wenn man TAC Maßstäbe anlegt. Speziell Etappe 7 nach der langen Etappe 6 wird kritisch. Da sollte man noch ein paar Körner haben.

Ich habe mein Fully auch genossen. Man ist vielleicht bergauf etwas langsamer, hat aber bergab mehr Gelegenheit sich auszuruhen. Ich kann ja eh nicht gewinnen und ob ich nun Platz 250 oder 300 mache ist auch egal. Auch wenn der Ehrgeiz im Rennen dann schon zunimmt.

Der Tagesablauf ist ja auch jeden Tag gleich.

1. Nach Frühstück Rad im Parc Ferme abholen
2. In die Startaufstellung einreihen (wir waren immer relativ spät dran und standen immer hinten im Block C, bedingt manche Schiebepassage am Anfang, da einige absteigen, wo man noch fahren könnte, ist aber nicht schlimm)
3. Highway to Hell hören (im Startblock C hört man davon wenig bis nichts)
4. Ab 9:00 strampeln, strampeln, strampeln. Viele lange Anstiege, Abfahren meisst auf Schotter, sind aber auch ein paar nette Trails dabei.
5. Irgenwann im Ziel ankommen
6. Danach essen und trinken, immer im Wechsel
7. Massage
8. Abendessen (haben wir meist im Hotel gemacht
9. Siegerehrung und Briefing anschauen
10. Ab ins Bett

Am nächsten Tag
11. Und ewig grüsst das Murmeltier

Noch etwas zur Strecke 2012. Die sieht richtig schön aus. Die Trails sind teilweise wirklich gut. Zum Beispiel Plamort in Nauders, Pass da Costainas, Passo Gallo, Passo Trela, etc. Den Trail Via alta Camuna kenne ich nicht. Es gibt aber ein Video auf Youtube [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubk9UUWpr6A"]MTB TransAlp 2011 Day 7 Pezzo - Val di Sole Cam2 Alta Via Camuna towards Passo Tonale Part 4      - YouTube[/nomedia] und das sieht nicht schlecht aus.

Freue Dich drauf, wird ein tolles Erlebnis! Wir sehen uns in Oberammergau.

Viele Grüße

Steffen

PS: Das Gewicht des Bikes wird überbewertet. Solange es unter 13kg hat, ist das alles i.O. aus meiner Sicht. Meines hat knapp über 12kg. Solide und belastbare Parts sind wichtiger. Reifen fahre ich Conti X-King RaceSport in 2.4.


----------



## frasuka (9. März 2012)

Hallo Allert, Trace, 
ich danke Euch schon mal für die ausführliche Schilderung, das hilft und motiviert noch mehr.
Ich fahre mit Flaschen, mit Fully keine 12 Kg, 180 er Scheibe vorn und hinten leider nur 160er bei knapp 90 Kg Lebendgewicht. 
Bin 193 groß Außerdem nehme ich die Nobby Nic's, (tubeless) da weiß ich was ich hab (Vertrauen/Erfahrung). 
Größere Scheiben hinten darf man lt. Canyon nicht.
Ich war schon öfter in den Alpen, tja, ging immer gut, aber so muss ich halt noch mehr meinen Körper (Unterarme) trainieren
Es wird sicherlich nicht einfach, die ersten Tage piano zu fahren, wenn viele Heißdüsen losdonnern, aber Ihr habt Recht und ich glaube man kann es nicht oft genug hören; abgerechnet wird zum Schluss und wir wollen wirklich in erster Linie Spaß haben.
Das definierte Training hat bereits im November begonnen und schlägt schon gut an.
Momentan habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen, aber mir fällt sicherlich noch einiges ein.

Liebe erfahren Mitleser oder auch die nicht erfahrenen, aber teilnehmenden in 2012 (boooh, was für ein Satz).
Schreibt, gebt Tipps, wiederholt Euch ruhig, haut in die Tasten.
Ich freue mich auf Input und dann ggf. auch auf Eure Gesichter in Oberammergau ff.
Frank


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2012)

Hallo Frank,
den Ausführungen von Willy ist fast nix hinzuzufügen. Wir sind ja oft genug gemeinsam über die Alpen. 
Eine Sache habe ich aber noch: Das Ganze sollte ein Null-Fehler Job sein!!
Mache einfach keine Fehler, dann kommst du auch gut in Riva an. Mach eine solide Vorbereitung, aber überdrehe nicht. Werde nicht krank, schon gar nicht während der TAC. Und wenn dich deine Mitfahrer doof ansehen, weil du im Hochsommer auf der Pastaparty mit Fleece rumrennst. Eine Erkältung hat man sich bei der Erschöpfung ganz schnell aufgesackt. Pass mit dem Essen und dem Trinken auf. Regelmäßiges Essen und Trinken gehört zum Job. Keine Experiment beim Essen! 
Überdreh nicht um noch schnell zu Überholen. Und Stürze schon gar nicht! 

So, dass hört sich jetzt grausam an, ist es aber nicht. Die TAC ist ein tolles Erlebnis, sonst wäre ich auch nicht 5x mitgefahren. Und ein sechstes Mal ist auf der ToDo-Liste. 

Konzentrier dich ein wenig und alles ist gut.

Robert


----------



## Radler-01 (9. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> ...Größere Scheiben hinten darf man lt. Canyon nicht...


 
 Welches Baujahr hat Dein XC ?  Mein XC 8.0 Bj 2011 hat hinten 180 mm serienmäßig ...  Vllt. doch nochmal bei Canyon nachfragen


----------



## frasuka (9. März 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Welches Baujahr hat Dein XC ?  Mein XC 8.0 Bj 2011 hat hinten 180 mm serienmäßig ...  Vllt. doch nochmal bei Canyon nachfragen



Hallo Radler, 

XC 9.0 Baujahr 2009.

Ich weiss nicht genau, ob da einer bei Canyon über's Ziel geschossen ist, man war sich wohl  nicht so ganz sicher.
Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher und hab gehofft, das es hinten mit 160er auch über die 8 Tage noch gut bremst.
Bisher hatte ich auf Transalp damit, bei gekonnter Bremsung, keine Problem und keine lahmen Unterarme.

Schöne Grüße.
Frank


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher und hab gehofft, das es hinten mit 160er auch über die 8 Tage noch gut bremst.
> Bisher hatte ich auf Transalp damit, bei gekonnter Bremsung, keine Problem und keine lahmen Unterarme.
> 
> Schöne Grüße.
> Frank



Welche Bremse?


----------



## frasuka (9. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Welche Bremse?


Formula R1


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> Formula R1



Die ist auch in 180/160 IMHO ausreichend.


----------



## Tracer (9. März 2012)

die r1 wird nicht versagen!
aber ich würde noch mal bei canyon fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (9. März 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> die r1 wird nicht versagen!
> aber ich würde noch mal bei canyon fragen.


...das werde ich nochmal machen.
Sagt mal, meine Fox Gabel von 2009 habe ich noch nie warten4 lassen, allerdings immer fein sauber gemacht 
Bisher habe ich alle meine Gabeln sooo "schlecht" behandelt und nie Probleme gehabt.
Im Falle eines Defektes werde ich auf der TAC den Service von FOX in Anspruch nehmen.....
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## exto (9. März 2012)

Mach dir nicht so viele Sorgen um die Technik. Wichtig ist, was Catsoft sagt: Immer konzentriert bleiben, immer "Rennen fahren" Während des Rennens ist ALLES andere egal!


----------



## frasuka (9. März 2012)

Hallo exto,
leichter gesagt als getan.
Recht habt Ihr, never touch a running system....blablabla..
Ich gehe jetzt zu Trudi und batel noch etwas....evtl. könnte eins der Lager mal wieder ne Packung vertragen  
GUTE NACHT UND WEITER SO


----------



## Tracer (9. März 2012)

Fox ist auch bei der TAC Vorort. 
Ich empfehle dir, Gabel und Dämpfer in mai oder Juni warten zu lassen. Neue Kette, Kassette, kettenbläter, Bremsbeläge und bremsflüssigkeit kurz vor dem statt zu erneuern. 
Das Rad muss "perfekt" funktioniert. Du muss dich auf dein Material zu 100% verlassen. 
Wären der 8 Tagen soll nur der Dreck gewaschen werden und die einzige Wartung die du am Rad machst ist Öl am die Kette und Luft in den Reifen. 
Nimm 2 paar Bremsbeläge für dein Bremse mit (nicht bei der Tour).
Das gesamte Gewicht deine Maschine soll um die 12 Kilo sein. Wichtig ist die rotierende Masse, die soll leicht sein. 
Nimm lieber normale falt Reifen mit michelin Latex Schläuche. hast wenige rollwiederstand und sparst sogar Gewicht.


----------



## allert (9. März 2012)

Gleich noch einen Tipp. Ich nehme dieses Mal meinen eigenen Bikewasher mit, da brauche ich mich nicht anstellen. In Brixen haben wir über eine Stunde angestanden, bis wir das Bike sauber machen konnten.

Habt Ihr eigentlich schon alle Zimmer, wenn Ihr nicht im Lager oder Wohnmobil seid?


----------



## frasuka (9. März 2012)

Jau, Bike ist dann zur TAC wie neu.
Und die Gabel lasse ich, wenn etwas Öl austreten sollte vor Ort hùbsch machen. Schlauch haben wir dabei und zwar am Rücken, wo er hoffentlich 8 Tage verbleiben kann, denn in die Mäntel kommt nix anderes als Milch und neben Liebe auch  etwas Luft. Wir wohnen im WoMo und haben einen Physio. als Fahrer. Ein jaaanz feiner Kerl!!! Die eierlegendewollmilchsau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (10. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> Wir wohnen im WoMo und haben einen Physio. als Fahrer. Ein jaaanz feiner Kerl!!! Die eierlegendewollmilchsau...



Das ist perfekt! Wir hatten auch immer "unseren" Physik als Anlaufpunkt, Kummertante und Notnagel für Besorgungen. Es ist super wenn du einen zuverlässige, ruhige und zurückhaltende Hilfe dabei hast.


----------



## frasuka (10. März 2012)

So, damit hier wieder ein wenig Schwung reinkommt....
Komme gerade von der Rolle, 2 Stunden dahinradeln und dabei 'Höllentour' schauen.
Irgendwie ganz passend, auch wenn die Leiden auf der TAC natürlich ungleich größer sein werden.  
Asche über mein Haupt, aber ich habe heute meinem Bike etwas Ruhe gegönnt und dafür die Laufschuhe durch den morgentlichen Matsch getrieben
Seht Ihr, ich, bzw. wir geben alles...
Mein Trainingsbuddy ist heute vermutlich auch schon fleißig gewesen.
Nächste Woche gehts allerdings ordentlich los, da werden wir am Freitag 3-4 Stunden fahren (Grundlage, aber natürlich im Wald), am Samstag 6-7 Stunden im Wald (E1 düsen von Bad Nenndorf nach Lemgo). Am Sonntag ist dann ausradeln angesagt.
Wie habt Ihr trainiert? Einfach nach Gefühl MEHR trainiert oder den 'Bike' Trainingsplan abgekupfert? (sehr empfehlenswert!!)
Wir haben uns einen Trainingsplan zusammenschustern lassen von einem MTB Trainer.
Bisher viel Kraftausdauer und Grundlage, natürlich ordentlich allgemeine Athletik, (Pezziball, Koordination, Liegestütze, Kniebeugen...).
Genial, wie's einen nach vorne treibt, wenn nicht nur die Beine ordentlich Dampf haben, sondern auch der Rest des Körpers. 
Der angenehme Nebeneffekt, man kann fressen bis zum Umfallen, hat fast nur Hunger auf gesunde Lebensmittel, welche einen sonst nen kronischen Reizdarm beschehrt hätten
So, ich muss jetzt wieder..
Keine Angst, ich melde mich wieder.
PS, ich brauche noch fürs Rollentraining nützliche Links, um die Zeit zu vertreiben. Bevorzugt gute Bike Aufnahmen, a la' Cape Epic (genial), nicht so eine Schei... wie die Filme von den TAC's (Viele Grüße auf diesem Wege an den Delius Klasing Verlag).
Laßt mal hören.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## exto (12. März 2012)

Doofmann!

Anstatt auf'm Pezzibär rumhampeln oder die Rolle zu quälen, hättest du mal deinen Trainingsbuddy unterstützen sollen.

Der musste sich nämlich beim Bergsprint auf den Reinertsberg von einem älteren Herren mit Flatterhosen und Eingang-Fahrrad abziehen lassen


----------



## frasuka (12. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Doofmann!
> 
> Anstatt auf'm Pezzibär rumhampeln oder die Rolle zu quälen, hättest du mal deinen Trainingsbuddy unterstützen sollen.
> 
> Der musste sich nämlich beim Bergsprint auf den Reinertsberg von einem älteren Herren mit Flatterhosen und Eingang-Fahrrad abziehen lassen


Das glaube ich nicht!!! Nicht mein Christoph????
Nichts gegen dich, aber Einrad gegen Rennrad, ICH GLAUBTE, ER WÀRE FIT


----------



## frasuka (12. März 2012)

...habe gerade mal schnell gesmst.
.aber der fleißige Bäcker schont sich für kommende Heldentaten.
Er hätte ggf. auch die letzten Tage früher ins Bett gehen sollen


----------



## exto (12. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> ...Einrad gegen Rennrad...



Keine Sorge. SO schlimm war's nicht: EinGANGrad, nicht Einrad. Außerdem bin ich nicht unbedingt fitter, sondern nur etwas zäher. Du weißt doch: Alte Männer können nicht mehr so schnell, aber dafür länger. Bei eurem Alpen-Sprint hätte ich wenig Chancen. Zu viele Pausen


----------



## frasuka (13. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. SO schlimm war's nicht: EinGANGrad, nicht Einrad. Außerdem bin ich nicht unbedingt fitter, sondern nur etwas zäher. Du weißt doch: Alte Männer können nicht mehr so schnell, aber dafür länger. Bei eurem Alpen-Sprint hätte ich wenig Chancen. Zu viele Pausen


Ich bin hin und hergerissen, Buddy wurde vom Ein(gang)rad, am
Berg überholt (SCHOCK) andererseits kenne ich die zähe Sau,welche diese Leistung vollbracht hat.  Man gut, dass bei der Transalp dieser Biss, dieser Wille oben anzukommen, nicht gefragt ist.


----------



## frasuka (13. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Doofmann!
> 
> Anstatt auf'm Pezzibär rumhampeln oder die Rolle zu quälen, hättest du mal deinen Trainingsbuddy unterstützen sollen.
> 
> Der musste sich nämlich beim Bergsprint auf den Reinertsberg von einem älteren Herren mit Flatterhosen und Eingang-Fahrrad abziehen lassen



....Exto; Mein Buddy der Chris  war gerade im tiefsten Grundlagentraining (Grundlagentraining am Berg mit 40er Frequenz!) und hat sich kurzfristig hinreißen lassen, mal sehr kurz anzuziehen.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt am Wochenende ein weiteres Gesprächsthema.
Mal schauen, ob er da wieder rauskommt?!


----------



## exto (13. März 2012)

Aha!

Dann muss er mich nicht reizen. Zitat: "...ich glaube, der Kaffee is gleich fertig..." und dann die Schlagzahl erhöhen.


----------



## frasuka (13. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Aha!
> 
> Dann muss er mich nicht reizen. Zitat: "...ich glaube, der Kaffee is gleich fertig..." und dann die Schlagzahl erhöhen.



 hat er niemals getan....
Chris ist tiefenentspannt, das hat er von mir
Evtl. hat ihn das Ein(Gang)Rad und die Flatterhos' etwas gereizt, und hat sich (mit beide Häääände am Lenkaa) etwas verkalkuliert

Schöne Geschichte.
Du hast schon Recht, die Fraktion Ü40 ist in Sachen Ergeiz, Biss, Ausdauer und natürlich Aussehen, kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtoph 73 (18. März 2012)




----------



## exto (18. März 2012)

xtoph 73 schrieb:


>



Wo du Recht hast... 

Wo warst du eigentlich gestern? Da hättest du mich mal RICHTIG leiden sehen können. Ich bin auf'm Zahnfleisch nach Lemgo reingekrochen.


----------



## frasuka (18. März 2012)

Mich haben die beiden Heizdüsen ordentlich rangenommen und wir haben keine, wirklich keinen Berg ausgelassen.....
Auch nicht in Lemgo den Vogelberg...
Da bin ich dann auf allen Vieren hochgekrochen, und ich habe nicht aufgegeben.
Sind allerdings auch am Freitag schon die 50 km ordentlich geballert.
Das war ein Training, das ich nicht missen möchte...
Jetzt gehts gleich noch zwei Stunden durch den Wald
Nochmal...Hut ab, Exto!!!


----------



## frasuka (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

ich benötige noch einen Rat von den erfahrenen und trainierten TAC Spezialisten:
Welche Untersetzung habt Ihr in den letzten Jahren gewählt.
Ich fahre derzeit als kleinste Untersetzung 22-32.

Ich überlege, ob ich doch lieber die 11-34er Kassette bestelle, sozusagen als Notgang?

Leider muss ich dafür dann auch noch ein neues Schaltwerk bestellen, da ich ein Schaltwerk mit mittellangem Käfig fahre eine Kompatibilität nicht gewährleistet ist...

Also, 11-34 oder 11-32!?!?

Ich danke Euch
Frank


----------



## karsten71 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich bin die fast identische Strecke vor zwei Jahren mit 11-32 gefahren und ganz gut über die Berge gekommen. Der 34 ist nur gut für den Kopf als Rettungsanker wenn gar nichts mehr geht ;-)


----------



## frasuka (10. Mai 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ich bin die fast identische Strecke vor zwei Jahren mit 11-34 gefahren und ganz gut über die Berge gekommen. Der 32 ist nur gut für den Kopf als Rettungsanker wenn gar nichts mehr geht ;-)



Du meinst sicherlich 34er ist nur für den Kopf...?


----------



## karsten71 (10. Mai 2012)

Hast recht und ich hab's geändert ;-)


----------



## frasuka (10. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank...
So wirds gemacht


----------



## Luke.HdR (13. Mai 2012)

Ich würde immer das kleinst mögliche mitnehmen. Ein langes Steilstück nach sieben Tagen Rennen fährt sich doch etwas schwerer, als eines auf der Heimrunde. Und Nachteile (außer Anschaffung) hat die 34er Kassette ja auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (13. Mai 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ich bin die fast identische Strecke vor zwei Jahren mit 11-32 gefahren und ganz gut über die Berge gekommen. Der 34 ist nur gut für den Kopf als Rettungsanker wenn gar nichts mehr geht ;-)



War da 2010 auch dabei , mit 11-34, der Mist an 34 ist der Sprung auf das 30er. Am Idjoch hat das ganz schön genervt, der eine zu leicht, der andere zu schwer. Ich würde mich nicht als langsam-Treter bezeichnen und fahre eher lieber leichte Gänge.
Alles in allem kommts aber sehr stark auf die Tret-Vorlieben und den Trainingszustand an.


----------



## frasuka (14. Mai 2012)

]:->;9501020 schrieb:
			
		

> War da 2010 auch dabei , mit 11-34, der Mist an 34 ist der Sprung auf das 30er. Am Idjoch hat das ganz schön genervt, *der eine zu leicht, der andere zu schwer*. .........



Na ist doch super, dann habe ich ja mit 11-32 alles richtig gemacht.
Wenn da 'Rämplies'  kommen sollten, die nur mit 22-34 zu bewältigen sind, dann kann ich die vermutlich eh besser hochlaufen....
Denn das Tempo ist dann ggf. identisch.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten
Ich freue mich darauf mit Euch vor, während, nach den Etappen zu quatschen, lachen, weinen, fachsimpeln, etc. 
Vermutlich werden viele ab der 3. Etappe weniger quatschen und mehr schlafen wollen, hähä.
Wie auch immer. 
Bis in Oberammergau 
Bis dahin euch Allen gutes Training mit viel Spaß und natürlich Gesundheit.
Frank


----------



## allert (15. Mai 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> Wenn da 'Rämplies'  kommen sollten, die nur mit 22-34 zu bewältigen sind, dann kann ich die vermutlich eh besser hochlaufen....



Meistens ist an diesen Stellen fahren sowieso nicht möglich, da kollektiv geschoben wird. Zumindest in der zweiten Hälfte. Ich hab jetzt als kleinste Übersetzung 22-36 drauf, da tritt man sich nen Wolf. Werde ich wieder ändern.


----------



## frasuka (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir alle gemeinsam die Rämplies zu Fuß erklimmen, können wir 
auch viel mehr quatschen und die Stimmung steigt mit jedem Meter, den man zu Fuß gemeinsam erklommen hat.

Das wird ein Gaudi


----------



## minihbmichi (18. Mai 2012)

Meine Frage: Welche Reifenkombi ihr fährt?

denn es sind ja doch viele Teer- und Forststrassen dieses  ja dabei


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2012)

2010 bin ich RoRo/RaRa gefahren.
War imho eine ideale Kombi. 
Gut vorstellen kann ich mir auch X-King/Race King.

Allgemein gesagt: hinten schnell, vorne Grip.
Bringt ja auch nix wenn man mit halben Asphaltschneidern fährt und sich dann im Gelände gleich mal ordentlich hinpackt...die Stercke hat eigentlich jeden Tag auch einige schöne MTB teile. Den Rest kann man ja immernoch über den Luftdruck regeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frasuka (18. Mai 2012)

minihbmichi schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Welche Reifenkombi ihr fährt?
> 
> denn es sind ja doch viele Teer- und Forststrassen dieses  ja dabei



Ich habe laaaaange überlegt, eben wegen des hohen Anteils asphaltierter Strecken, jedoch bleibe ich bei meinen bewährten Reifen:
Nagelneue NobbyNic's vorne und hinten, mal mehr, mal weniger Luft.
Mit SnakeSkin Flanken und mit Milch, ohne Schlauch.
Bin ich in den Alpen immer sehr gut mit zurecht gekommen, d. h. nie einen Platten gehabt!!!
Da ich zwar ambitioniert fahre, aber nur mit viel Glück unter die ersten 100 komme, muss ich mir wirklich keine Gedanken um Rollwiederstände machen.
So fahre ich.
Macht aber durchaus Sinn, hinten etwas weniger profilierte Reifen zu verwenden.
Tschüß


----------



## frasuka (13. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen, 
nochmal an die alten und erfahrenen TAC Hasen;
Aus beruflichen Gründen werden wir vermutlich erst am Freitagnachmittag
in Oberammergau anreisen. (ca. 16 Uhr)
Leider sehr spät, aber vermutlich nicht zu ändern. 
Wir reisen mit dem Wohnmobil und haben den Platz schon gebucht!

Gibt es erfahrungsgemäß Stress bei der Registrierung, etc. oder kann man auch bei solch später Anreise dem Ganzen gelassen entgegensehen?
Bitte ein paar Erfahrungen oder Hinweis für mich, ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## powderJO (13. Juni 2012)

der stress sollte sich in grenzen halten - die tac ist super gut organisiert. übrigens waren bei unseren teilnahmen die schlangen am abend des vortages immer am kürzesten, da die meisten halt schon sofort bei öffnung der registrierung hin stürmen ...

wegen reifen: ich halte bei rennen sowas wie nobbynic auf alle fälle für total überdimensioniert. viel zu schwer und zu langsam. gerade auf den ewig langen anstiegen (zum idjoch hoch z.b.) wirst du es bereuen, so einen "klebe"reifen aufgezogen zu haben.


----------



## frasuka (13. Juni 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> der stress sollte sich in grenzen halten - die tac ist super gut organisiert. übrigens waren bei unseren teilnahmen die schlangen am abend des vortages immer am kürzesten, da die meisten halt schon sofort bei öffnung der registrierung hin stürmen ...



...vielen Dank für die Info. 
Hört sich schon mal beruhigend an.
Hat noch jemand etwas interessantes zu berichten?


----------



## Kerian (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr sind wir um dieselbe Zeit bei der Reggistrierung aufgeschlagen, im Grunde kein Problem! ABER....! falls Du Termine zum durchkneten nach jeder Etappe haben möchtest, mach ich Dir keine Hoffnung, die sind dann schon alle weg. Termine zum massieren waren immer seeehr gefragt, mußt Du nach jeder Etappe mal Eben zum massageteam rennen und fragen ob Du terminlich noch dazwischen passt!
Viel Spaß
Gruß
Markus


----------



## frasuka (13. Juni 2012)

Kerian schrieb:


> Hallo,
> letztes Jahr sind wir um dieselbe Zeit bei der Reggistrierung aufgeschlagen, im Grunde kein Problem! ABER....! falls Du Termine zum durchkneten nach jeder Etappe haben möchtest, mach ich Dir keine Hoffnung, die sind dann schon alle weg. Termine zum massieren waren immer seeehr gefragt, mußt Du nach jeder Etappe mal Eben zum massageteam rennen und fragen ob Du terminlich noch dazwischen passt!
> Viel Spaß
> Gruß
> Markus



Vielen Dank auch an Markus, 

wir haben unseren Physio. dabei!!
Fahrer, Masseur und unglaublich sympathisch.


----------



## Brook (3. Juli 2012)

Hello!
Nun ist es also bald wieder soweit - werde die Strecke, ich kann es selbst noch nicht ganz fassen, mit meiner Freundin zum 2ten Mal auf uns nehmen. Haben beide erneut großen Respekt, sind keine Racer ... eher Freerider, dafür aber fast jeden Tag mit dem Bike im Wald, nur eben anders als während dieser Tage 

Ein Abenteuer wird auch sicher wieder die Massenunterkunft - wenn von euch werden wir in den Turnhallen, Schulen und Sporthallen antreffen? Kommt es mir nur so vor oder könnte dieses Jahr der RUn auf die Startplätze irgendwie geringer ausgefallen sein? Wir ersteigerten uns im letzten Jahr vielleicht 3 Wochen vor dem Start unsere Plätze .... dieses Jahr habe ich immer mal wieder bei eBay geschaut und noch nicht einen einzigen gesehen - was ist da los?!

Grüße

P.S. Facebook ... wer ist dort anzutreffen / wie finde ich euch (PM)?


----------



## xbiker1000 (5. Juli 2012)

Hi, gibt es am Start die möglichkeit seine Flaschen voll zu machen? Oder muss ich mir Getränkepulver selbst mitnehmen? Gruß ...


----------



## Brook (5. Juli 2012)

Unterschiedlich - solltest etwas Pulver dabei haben. An der ersten Verpflegungsstation bekommst du auf alle Fälle was das Herz begehrt.


----------



## powderJO (5. Juli 2012)

musst du selbst regeln, vor dem start gibt es zumindest keine offizielle verpflegung. ich erinnere mich nicht mal mehr, ob der sponsor-stand. den es zumindest bei meinen teilnahmen gab, morgens überhaupt besetzt war ...  shimano, specialized, scott etc standen morgens schon zur verfügunng für notfälle ... aber sponsor glkaube ich nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (5. Juli 2012)

Nahrung zu 100% selber mitnehmen (Gel/Riegel, auch für vor dem Start).
Die Verpflegungen waren unbrauchbar, oft nur Nüsse und Wassermelone oder so bröckelige Verschluck-Erstick-Hust-Riegel.
Wassermelone-Energie =0 und bis die Nüsse verdaut sind, biste längst im Ziel.


Bzgl. Wasser vor dem Start: Am Camp steht ein viel zu dünn gemixtes Energy und ein Wasser-Kanister. Ich würde mich bei so einem Rennen aber auf so etwas nicht verlassen und alles selber mitnehmen.


----------



## powderJO (6. Juli 2012)

die verpflegungen unterwegs waren sicher nicht super üppig, aber es gab iso und gels. mehr braucht man doch nicht - falls man überhaupt das risiko eingehen will, verpflegung zu nehmen, die man nicht gewöhnt ist. kann ja gerade bei gels mal schnell nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2012)

]:->;9665847 schrieb:
			
		

> Nahrung zu 100% selber mitnehmen (Gel/Riegel, auch für vor dem Start).
> Die Verpflegungen waren unbrauchbar, oft nur Nüsse und Wassermelone oder so bröckelige Verschluck-Erstick-Hust-Riegel.
> Wassermelone-Energie =0 und bis die Nüsse verdaut sind, biste längst im Ziel.
> 
> ...



Sooo, schlecht fand ich die Verpflegung nun auch nicht. Aber bei 8 Tagen unter Hochlast habe ich auch immer auf die eigenen (bekannten) Riegel gesetzt. Ansonsten nur mal ein Gel oder einen Riegel bei den Verpflegungstellen zusätzlich genommen. 

Robert


----------



## Brook (6. Juli 2012)

Wollen dieses Jahr mit GPS fahren ... kostet der Download für Teilnehmer wirklich Geld?!


----------



## xbiker1000 (6. Juli 2012)

Na dann nehme ich mal was mit... Kenne es von der Trans Schwarzwald, das überall alles in massen rum steht.... auch vor dem Start.


----------



## iglg (6. Juli 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sooo, schlecht fand ich die Verpflegung nun auch nicht. Aber bei 8 Tagen unter Hochlast habe ich auch immer auf die eigenen (bekannten) Riegel gesetzt. Ansonsten nur mal ein Gel oder einen Riegel bei den Verpflegungstellen zusätzlich genommen.
> 
> Robert



ich fand, das hing auch davon ab, wann man bei der verpflegung ankam. hatte man einen guten tag und war schnell, war das "buffet" noch ganz gut bestückt. gegen ende war es halt schon ausgesucht. da gab es dann nur noch obst. da ich mich nicht drauf verlassen wollte, hatte ich immer eigene riegel dabei.

getränke waren immer ausreichend vorhanden. außer am start - da muss man selbstversorger sein


----------



## xbiker1000 (6. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit Camp Frühstück und Abendessen aus ... gut?


----------



## Luke.HdR (6. Juli 2012)

Frühstück fand ich immer OK mit großer Standardauswahl (Wurst, Käse, Joghurt, Müsli, ...), Abendessen hat letztes Jahr stark variiert. Teilweise toll, teilweise net so gut.


----------



## xbiker1000 (7. Juli 2012)

Waren in dem Unterkünften für das Camp überall Steckdosen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (7. Juli 2012)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit Camp FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck und Abendessen aus ... gut?



bei den pasta parties am abend war von nudeln mit tomatensoÃe, Ã¼ber hÃ¤hnchen satt bis zum reichlichen buffet alles vertreten. 

nach dem 3. oder 4. tag waren die speicher bei mir sooo leer, dass das essen nur noch dem auffÃ¼llen diente. da schmecken dann auch dinge, die man unter anderen bedingungen nicht so toll fÃ¤nde. hauptsache kalorien...ð


----------



## Brook (7. Juli 2012)

Hab noch ein paar Fragen:

- Wie sichert ihr eure Trinkflaschen möglicherweise zusätzlich (gibt es wo zu kaufen)?
- In welchem Onlinesho kauft ihr eure Powerbar Riegel am billigsten?
- Wartet ihr möglicherweise den aktuellen Test in der "Bike" ab?


----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2012)

trinkflaschen zusätzlich sichern? kauf dir einen guten flaschenhalter und da passiert nix. powerbar gibt es beim dm-markt oft mindestens genauso günstig wie im günstigsten online-shop. und du hast die gewähr, dass die dinger auch nicht im nächsten monat abgelaufen sind - leider alles schon erlebt. 

und was den test angeht - welchen meinst du? nahrungsergänzung, gels, riegel? würde ich nix auf tests geben, sondern das nehmen, was du bisher genommen hast. eine woche vorher umzustellen, kann problematisch sein magentechnisch. wenn du bisher nix genommen hast, würde ich es unbedingt vorher mal ein paar gels kaufen und testen was dir schmeckt und was dir bekommt.


----------



## Tracer (8. Juli 2012)

hat jemand die dvd zur craft bike transalp 2011?
m.f.g.


----------



## iglg (8. Juli 2012)

Tracer schrieb:


> hat jemand die dvd zur craft bike transalp 2011?
> m.f.g.



hat jemand. ich z.b. - und jetzt?ð

wollen wir einen video-abend machen?

dann musst du dir aber schwÃ¤rmereien von einem anhÃ¶ren, der im abspann steht.....

vg


----------



## Brook (8. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> trinkflaschen zusätzlich sichern? kauf dir einen guten flaschenhalter und da passiert nix. powerbar gibt es beim dm-markt oft mindestens genauso günstig wie im günstigsten online-shop. und du hast die gewähr, dass die dinger auch nicht im nächsten monat abgelaufen sind - leider alles schon erlebt.
> 
> und was den test angeht - welchen meinst du? nahrungsergänzung, gels, riegel? würde ich nix auf tests geben, sondern das nehmen, was du bisher genommen hast. eine woche vorher umzustellen, kann problematisch sein magentechnisch. wenn du bisher nix genommen hast, würde ich es unbedingt vorher mal ein paar gels kaufen und testen was dir schmeckt und was dir bekommt.



Schon geklärt, starte morgen mit meiner Teampartnerin (Freundin) in den DM - Markt. Fehlen auch noch andere wichtige Utensilien wie Antimückenspray, Sonnencreme, After-sun, Desinfektionstücher (wegen Camp), vielleicht Wäscheklammern, Kleinigkeiten gegen Probs mit dem Magen, salziges Zeug (was nicht schmilzt) .... und klar, Riegel! Wir fahren beide immer ohne, ohne Riegel und Gels .... aber von früher kenne ich noch diese "MAOAMähnlichen Powerbar Riegel", die auch noch gut schmecken. Musste meine Freundin letztes Jahr regelrecht zum futtern prügeln und macht mal gar keinen Spaß! Die Riegel vor Ort gehen, hab mir immer noch welche für die nächste Strecke in die Hosenbeine (pfui) gesteckt - ist aber perfekt, dann kannst du die nächsten paar Kilometer immer mal wieder was in den Mund stecken und runterquälen 

Wieviele brauchen wir wohl zusätzlich für jeden Tag? Also, wir werden trotzdem an den Verpflegungspunkten ordentlich essen und auch den ein oder anderen Riegel dort mitnehmen. 2-3 als Bonus von Powerbar für jeden Tag????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (8. Juli 2012)

plant ihr eine weltreise?  wieviel riegel du brauchst kann dir keiner sagen - hängt ja davon ab, wie schnell du im ziel bist. pi mal daumen kann man sagen, dass man vor allem gut frühstücken sollte, dann einen riegel ca ne halbe vor dem start und dann nach der ersten rennstunde ca 1 riegel pro stunde. wie gesagt - individuell kann das ganz anders aussehen. wenn man nicht übermäßig lange unterwegs ist, funktionieren gels eigentlich besser als riegel - ich würde riegel eigentlich nur einsetzen, wenn man die gels nicht mehr riechen kann 

wichtig vor allem: regelmäßig und von anfang an trinken. am besten nach festem trinkschema - alle 10 - 15 minuten einen ordentlichen schluck.


----------



## ctwitt (10. Juli 2012)

Steckdosen gibt es meisstens aber nicht viele. Nehme einen Mehrfachstecker mit dann kannst du teilen.
Ich brauche so 6 bis 8 kleine Gel Tüten je Renntag und an den verpflegungen beim Flaschenfüllen eventuell etwas Obst. 
Fals einer im Team etwas schneller ist verpflegt er seinen Partner. Trägt im Anstieg die Flaschen vom Partner und unterstützt wo es geht. 
Denkt immer daran, es ist ein Teamrennen. Viele Biker verstehen denn Sinn einesnTeams nicht sonrichtig .


----------



## ctwitt (15. August 2012)

Transalp Nachbericht auf meine Page

www.ctwitt.de


----------



## powderJO (15. August 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Transalp Nachbericht auf meine Page
> 
> www.ctwitt.de



du bist mit marcus gefahren, oder? glückwunsch zur leistung.


----------



## Spalthammer (16. August 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Transalp Nachbericht auf meine Page
> 
> www.ctwitt.de



Man bist du ein Fit****er. Respekt 
Wir finishten auf Platz 136 (Master Man).
Sind aber trotzdem stolz wie Oskar 
Es war unsere erste Teilnahme.
Nur 419 Teams kamen in Riva an. Ist das normal oder gab es dieses Jahr mehr Ausfälle als die Jahre zuvor?


----------

